# Do I need to back to my country because my dutch fiance broke up with me?



## dorinacheng (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello there, I badly need an advice. My dutch boyfriend broke up with me last May and he wanted me to go back to Philippines. We are together for about 8 years but he brought me here in Amsterdam last June of 2017. Now he has changed plans and dumped me as easy as that. He made so many excuses and I couldn't take it emotionally. I would like to still stay here but he insisted that I should go back to my home country. He told me that I have no right to stay because my visa depends on him and so I must depart his country as soon as possible. Is there a possibility for me to get permanent residency as early as now given as well that its pandemic I still have work here by the way? I need an advice I was so drain emotionally.


----------



## saffron_gin (May 21, 2021)

dorinacheng said:


> Hello there, I badly need an advice. My dutch boyfriend broke up with me last May and he wanted me to go back to Philippines. We are together for about 8 years but he brought me here in Amsterdam last June of 2017. Now he has changed plans and dumped me as easy as that. He made so many excuses and I couldn't take it emotionally. I would like to still stay here but he insisted that I should go back to my home country. He told me that I have no right to stay because my visa depends on him and so I must depart his country as soon as possible. Is there a possibility for me to get permanent residency as early as now given as well that its pandemic I still have work here by the way? I need an advice I was so drain emotionally.


This sounds like emotional abuse...if you were together as long as that, i am sure there are women's organizations in your city/town that can be of help. Good luck.


----------



## dorinacheng (Jul 22, 2021)

IlaKain said:


> This sounds like emotional abuse...if you were together as long as that, i am sure there are women's organizations in your city/town that can be of help. Good luck.


Thank you, my concern is my visa since we are not married and I am not yet on my 5th year living here. I read that I should be at least 5 years staying in this country so I can be eligible to apply for residency.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to contact the local town hall where you live and explain the situation to them. Clearly, there are travel restrictions and IIRC, it's the town hall that handles registration for the residence permits in the Netherlands. They can certainly advise you on what options you have at the moment and may be able to suggest a support group for the type of abuse you have been subjected to.


----------

